
Nvidia  Releases Open-Source, Voxel-Based SDK for GPU - abetusk
https://www.pddnet.com/news/2017/05/nvidia-introduces-open-source-voxel-based-sdk-accelerate-gpu-applications-0
======
abetusk
NVIDIA site:
[https://developer.nvidia.com/gvdb](https://developer.nvidia.com/gvdb)

GitHub repo: [https://github.com/NVIDIA/gvdb-
voxels](https://github.com/NVIDIA/gvdb-voxels)

